# action sports figures



## mcdarvy (Jan 1, 2012)

View attachment 214638



constructive criticism?


how do I correctly upload pics so they show when post is viewed?


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 1, 2012)

View attachment 214639
View attachment 214640
View attachment 214641
View attachment 214642
View attachment 214643


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 1, 2012)

View attachment 214652
View attachment 214653
View attachment 214646
View attachment 214647


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 1, 2012)

Never saw Larry Byrd grab his crotch while shooting hoops. Did you use Michael jackson as the model?


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 1, 2012)

its a bird doin the jordan......


----------



## twoclones (Jan 2, 2012)

mcdarvy said:


> constructive criticism?



It's hard to be sure from photos but I'm seeing a proportion problem in the arms. It appears that Bird's arms are different lengths and the woman's upper arms appear to be too long. 

I'd like to see some more 'action' in their clothing. Now they look like they're wearing spandex or are naked with clothing painted on. 

You have a pretty good grasp of facial carving but I'd like to use a divider to check the vertical proportion of the face. "I think" the brow to bottom of nose third is too long on all of your faces. 

You'd get a lot more realism effect by carving some basic muscle structure in Bird. Calf, quad, and deltoids or triceps in particular.


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 2, 2012)

thank you for the info, what i was looking for and would love more. I caught the disproportions with the limbs, the cloth textures or movement is something that I will apply on my next set. I have an order for four more and very possible much after that.
I am limited with the hours i can spend on each piece as I am selling to a reseller. Minimum wage is my goal, I don't want rush any pieces, the flow of clothing will fit without extra time, though the symmetry and anatomy of the body get distorted from my first deep cuts I am not sure how to fix that without extra time. perhaps i will try temples to trace on the log, has anyone tried using temples on a log, I don't know where to start. 
as for the bit about the brow line, thank you i did not notice until it was pointed out.


----------



## twoclones (Jan 2, 2012)

mcdarvy said:


> ,,, has anyone tried using temples on a log, I don't know where to start.



Just yesterday I used a cardboard template to layout dragonfly wings for a bas relief in the end-grain of a log round. My intent was to hold the wing shape and size consistent. With 3-D carvings in a log it's not really any different than in carving small blocks of wood or large blocks of ice. It is easiest to start by taking a full length slab off the side to create a nice drawing surface. Work out a profile template from the side and front; cut those, round of the corners and detail the carving. 

The best place I know to see templates being used is to search YouTube for ice carving demonstrations. 



> Minimum wage is my goal



By "minimum" I hope you mean $100 per hour so you can pay your expenses, afford liability and health insurance, future tool purchases, tax services, business licenses, and still make your house payment.


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 2, 2012)

twoclones said:


> By "minimum" I hope you mean $100 per hour so you can pay your expenses, afford liability and health insurance, future tool purchases, tax services, business licenses, and still make your house payment.



yeah 8.00 per hour pays the bills and keeps me near my family, its ruff in my area, chainsaw carvings flooded the market five years ago and selling them is difficult, i have a buyer collecting them for resale, hope he will pay more after i demonstarte some vast production, id like to make two a week, and with future tools to come one a day, i only have two ms170's and one angle grinder, hoping to get pneumatic sanding setup and electric saws for indoor use.
i really appreciate the info...


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 2, 2012)

on a couple of my pieces i tried to get the basic design by spray painting it on the log,then cut to that shape ,then repainted,cut again.it helped get the shape without going too deep too soon. remember you can allways take more off,but can never put it back.


----------

